#ubuntu-charlas 2010-12-01
<[[[ACID0]]]> hey guys
<Jakeukalane> parece que me han expulsado (!) de la sala principal
<Jakeukalane> no sé como arreglarlo
<Jakeukalane> dice que haga esto  /msg chanserv access #CHANNEL list
<Jakeukalane> pero no hace nada
<m4v> Jakeukalane: el bot te puso un ban temporal de 30min por los constantes join/quit que tenías en #ubuntu-es, si tienes problemas de conexión?
<Jakeukalane> bueno, hiberné un par de veces. pero puede ser que se fuera además la conexión
<Jakeukalane> ahora sé que tengo que cerrar antes de hibernar el xchat
<m4v> bueno, el ban ahora no está.
<Jakeukalane> ok, es que me ponía una cosa muy rara que no supe hacer, pero bueno borré el canal y volví a conectar y ya se puso bien.  gracias por el interés
<m4v> Jakeukalane: ok, si tienes un problema similar entra a #ubuntu-es-ops, ahí es donde estan los operadores de #ubuntu-es.
<Jakeukalane> ok
